# another new girl



## wonky (Sep 5, 2004)

Hello there - I have only today found this website, but suspect over next while I'll be back !

We had intial tests in July, my husband is fine, i have a polpy and probbaly PCO... a hystercosopy and poly removed at end of this a month and then we'll go from there.

if you've had these, I wondered how I'd be afterwards and how much time off work I'd need?

thanks


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Wonky

welcome to ff hun sorry i cant help with ? but just wanted to say welocme and hope to chat soon 

love always lilly xxx


----------



## wonky (Sep 5, 2004)

Thank you...


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

WELCOME TO FF WONKY     

Just wanted to say good luck at end of month and of course, after

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

WELCOME TO FF

come join us on the other threads or for a natter in chat room

love
suzie aka olive x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

welcome wonky

best of luck with your treatment

luv pam xx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

welcome wonky .... good luck with your treatment !

Belinda xx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Wonky
Welcome to FF.
I had a Lap/hysteroscopy and some other bits and pieces done under GA in July, had it on the Thursday back at work on the Mon, but everyone is different but your GP or gynae should be able to advise you how much time you will need off after.

Chick


----------

